# My Mum



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Some of you may remember my posting of 4/5 months ago 
concerning my mother contracting Breast cancer,well as a kind 
of a mark of Respect for her,I want to announce to you all
that she passed away this afternoon,14:25pm 10th october 2007.
Thank you


----------



## 103066 (Feb 20, 2007)

Sorry to hear your sad news Moblee, at least now she is free from pain and no longer suffering. 
Very best wishes to you all


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Very sorry to hear of your dear mums passing. Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Very sorry to hear that Moblee.

May she rest in peace.

Johnny F


----------



## 1happy (Jun 15, 2005)

*In Memory Of*

Will say a prayer for you,
Heartfelt sympathies at your time of great sadness
Catherine


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Our sympathy and thoughts are with you at this sad time.
May your Mum rest in peace.


----------



## 89210 (May 16, 2005)

Sorry to hear that Moblee
Our thought are with you



Nige&Sheree


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

moblee said:


> Some of you may remember my posting of 4/5 months ago
> concerning my mother contracting Breast cancer,well as a kind
> of a mark of Respect for her,I would to announce to you all
> that she passed away this afternoon,14:25pm 10th october 2007.
> Thank you


Mums are special and will always be remembered.Peter.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Brave of you to do this Moblee. Sincere condolences.

My Mum died of lung cancer, so I have some idea of how you feel.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Mums are very special.

Today you have both pain and memories.
Over time the pain will ease and the memories strengthen.



Tony


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Moblee.

My dear old mum passed away last year, as Peter says, mums are special. Cherish the memories.

Sincere condolences to you and you family.

pete


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

Sincere condolences Moblee. I lost my Mum 24 years ago when she was only a year older than I am now.

As Peter has said, you will always remember her 'cos Mums are very, very special people and live on in their children as your Mum will be doing in you.


----------



## SPACEFLOWER (Oct 22, 2006)

So sorry to hear your sad news Moblee our thought are with you 




June and John


----------



## seamusog (May 10, 2005)

Sorry for your sad loss moblee,may your dear mother rest in peace,paddywhack.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

So sorry, Moblee.

We're thinking of you and your family.

Gerald and Annie


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

Very sorry for your poor Mum. Best thing to do is get the photos out and remember all the happy times.. I followed that advice when Dad died earlier this year and I can say from experience that it made absolutlely sod all difference to my misery.  God Bless Her.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

I'd like to thank everyone of you, for taking the time to send me
your kind wishes and regards.
I just wanted to tell my new friends on here of the sad news,because
at times like this you feel a bit alone, even though i'm with my wife
and children.Anyway Thanks.


----------



## urbanracer (Aug 22, 2007)

Sorry.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

It's me again Moblee.

If it's any help and comfort to you, when my Mum died we planted a scattering of crocuses by the path in the churchyard. (The vicar was quite amenable.)

Not only the family, but all her friends were reminded of her in the Spring, which was her favourite time of the year. Those who were unaware of any significance were also heard to comment on how nice they looked.

She would have liked that.


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Our thoughts are with you, your wife and children. 


Stew, Sho and Jess


----------



## 100004 (Jul 12, 2006)

Sorry for your loss. H


----------



## CatherineandSteve (Dec 20, 2005)

To moblee,

Our sincere condolences to you and your family.

Catherine & Steve.


----------



## 107012 (Sep 14, 2007)

So sorry to hear this. RIP Moblees' Mum.


----------



## davenlyn (Apr 27, 2006)

So sorry to hear of your sad loss Moblee,
wish we could find words that could help.

Dave and Lynne


----------



## Velvettones (Jul 31, 2007)

phil - as a relatively new member i wasn't aware of her illness, you have both of our condolences my friend...

Mark and Toni


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

So sorry Moblee to hear of your Mums passing, I lost my Mum in May this year so know what you are going through, our sympathies are with you at this sad time, My brother in law lost his Mum last week and told me of a reading someone did at Church, I hope it helps
God Bless
Anne




To my dearest family, some things I'd like to say.
But first of all, to let you know, that I arrived okay.
I'm writing this from heaven. Here I dwell with God above.
Here, there's no more tears of sadness; Here is just eternal love.

Please do not be unhappy just because I'm out of sight.
Remember that I am with you every morning, noon and night.
That day I had to leave you when my life on earth was through.
God picked me up and hugged me and He said, "I welcome you.

It's good to have you back again, you were missed while you were gone.
As for your dearest family, They'll be here later on.
I need you here badly, you're part of my plan.
There's so much that we have to do, to help our mortal man."

God gave me a list of things, that he wished for me to do.
And foremost on the list, was to watch and care for you.
And when you lie in bed at night the day's chores put to flight.
God and I are closest to you....in the middle of the night.

When you think of my life on earth, and all those loving years.
Because you are only human, they are bound to bring you tears.
But do not be afraid to cry: it does relieve the pain.
Remember there would be no flowers, unless there was some rain.

I wish that I could tell you all that God has planned.
If I were to tell you, you wouldn't understand.
But one thing is for certain, though my life on earth is o'er.
I'm closer to you now, than I ever was before.

There are many rocky roads ahead of you and many hills to climb;
But together we can do it by taking one day at a time.
It was always my philosophy and I'd like it for you too;
That as you give unto the world, the world will give to you.

If you can help somebody who's in sorrow and pain;
Then you can say to God at night......"My day was not in vain."
And now I am contented....that my life was worthwhile.
Knowing as I passed along the way I made somebody smile.

So if you meet somebody who is sad and feeling low;
Just lend a hand to pick him up, as on your way you go.
When you're walking down the street and you've got me on your mind;
I'm walking in your footsteps only half a step behind.

And when it's time for you to go....from that body to be free.
Remember you're not going.....you're coming here to me.

Author: Ruth Ann Mahaffey


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

To Everyone who has replied or took the time to view this post.
Thank you..
As a member of this wonderful forum i know if a post has no 
interest we don't have to reply or even view it,but many of you have!.

To Annetony,It must have taken ages to write your post,and 
i appreciate the time and effort you put in so i could read it.
Thank you and Thanks to all the others too.

phil


----------



## tokkalosh (May 25, 2006)

Sorry I missed this post earlier moblee.
Take care and remember all the happy times.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks Tricia,Sorry for the long delay.


----------



## Frenchlily (Sep 16, 2005)

So sorry Moblee, mum's are special I lost mine many years ago.
As we get older ourselves we have to cope with loss much more, and it does help to know people are so caring.

I have been a cancer nurse for 12 years and have experienced joy when the treatment is successful and pain when it's not,my thoughts are with you.

Lesley


----------



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Hi moblee,

So sorry to read about your mum passing away, cherish the memories and she will always be just a thought away. Hope you are coping at this sad time, best wishes to you and all your family at this sad time.

Rob


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

This post is *Exactly one year old* so no need to reply :!: Thanks
It's gone quick,

Miss you MUM.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Something I once read that says it all really. 

---------------------------------------------------------------

In Memory of my Mum 

God saw that she was getting tired

And a cure was not to be

So he put his arms around her

And whispered ‘come with me’

With tearful eyes, in silence

We saw her fade away

Although we loved her dearly

We could not make her stay

A golden heart stopped beating

Hard working hands laid to rest

God broke our hearts to prove to us

He only takes the best

--------------------------------------------------------------------

take care
Mandy


----------



## strathspey (Oct 30, 2005)

Hello Moblee

Your Mum will live in your memory forever.
deepest sympathy.
Strathspey.


----------



## MaxandPaddy (Mar 18, 2006)

Hi Moblee,
One year or ten years on your mum will always be with you and I know she is always in your thoughts.

My mum died suddenly six years ago and I take her everywhere with me (in my thoughts,not carting around the ashes!).

She visits all the lovely places we visit in the Motorhome (which is named after her!) and she shares my ups and downs in life.

I know she is watching over me and that is a big comfort and I am sure your mum is looking down with great pride over you and your family.

Val


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

(*This is a Anniversary post*)

MUM
Five years ago today you were taken from me, time goe's so Quickly.

Always in my thoughts Love Philip x x.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Memories last forever.
Your mum will always be in them.

Eight years since we lost our son.
Sometimes feels like yesterday. Sometimes an eternity ago.

Dave p


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

My mum died 10 years ago this June.
I kept her ashes in an urn in my office for 7 years to turn to.
Then in 2009 we took her to my dads WW2 grave in Holland and laid her beside him.

Might not have made any difference to mum but I felt much better for it.

Ray.


----------



## MrsW (Feb 8, 2009)

So sad to be without our mums and dads, no matter for how many years, and of course without our kids who never should die before us.

God bless them all, and God bless all of us who are missing our family members.


----------

